

XKCD Graphs: Create your own XKCD style graphs - amjd
http://xkcdgraphs.com/

======
ColinWright
I don't seem to be able to make it do anything. Am I missing something? Is
there something not rendering on my browser? Using Firefox on Ubuntu.

 _Edit: Ah - using Chrome and it renders now. I do wish people would either
auto-detect and offer a warning, or state minimum requirements. Having
something just "not function" is really annoying. And counter-productive._

 _Having said that - it looks cool._

Added in further edit: Does not work on Firefox 30.0 on Ubuntu, so telling me
it works on Firefox 30 on Windows, or Firefox 30 on OS X, or anything similar,
is really not helping a lot. I'm trying to offer feedback here - the fact that
it doesn't work on something, even if that's unusual, should be useful, even
if the response is:

    
    
        "Oh, right. Checked it out and XXX is wrong - we
         won't fix that, but thanks for letting us know."

~~~
dwild
Works fine for me on Google Chrome Version 35.0.1916.153 m.

------
kitwalker12
it'd be great if the font was squiggly too

